# Price rises



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just received an email from a friend who watches all things financial here in Portugal.

With his permission I am passing the info on:

_A lot of prices will go up next Saturday. Portugal has three rates of what we call IVA ( VAT ) at 6%, 13% and 23%. A lot of things are going up from 13% to 23% and just about everything except raw, unprocessed food like a sack of potatoes is going up from 6% to 13%. One of the worst ones is bottled gas. That went from 5% to 12% about a year ago, since when all rates went up 1.0% and is now going from 13% to 23%. As you might guess there is currently something of a shortage of empty cylinders so you can't have a full one unless you take an empty one back while newspapers have stories daily about how active the fire brigades will be in stopping people storing more than is allowed. I think a lot of people will be buying a chain and padlock to secure a bottle in the outside cupboard._


I also understand that the price of cigaretts and tobacco is also going up at the same time


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where's he got that information from, I've not come across it and Ingles hasn't posted about it, and he's fairly quick at keeping us up to date.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It was announced earlier in the summer. The date for the rise was set for October 1st

One of the links I found to confirm is:
Líder do PS diz que famílias vão pagar mais caro gás e eletricidade por opção do Governo - Portugal - DN


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Gas as far as I know is natural not bottled, electricity has been confirmed, the rest he mentions I have heard nothing about although it has been reported that

The government is reported to be considering hiking up IVA (VAT) on tolls, cinemas, and football.
and

Such an increase could also extend to all forms of passenger transport, show tickets, newspapers, magazines, sports, urban repair works, and dietary products.
and also

It is believed that the 6% rate could be held only for essential goods

But these are only journalists thoughts


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Where's he got that information from, I've not come across it and Ingles hasn't posted about it, and he's fairly quick at keeping us up to date.


I have posted about the Natural Gas & Electricity IVA Increase on several sites 
The Gov are now talking about "scrapping" the 13% IVA rate completely 
What will happen to the Products / Services now under this rate UP/ DOWN
Is any bodies guess
I personaly fear that there drip feeding the info to do with IVA out very slowly, as if they did so in one go Portugal would go into financial shock.
The worse is yet to come is my prediction !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't disagree, although I think there's a limit to IVA hikes considering the earning capacity of most Portuguese, in UK this would be called "spin doctoring"


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Gas as far as I know is natural not bottled, electricity has been confirmed, the rest he mentions I have heard nothing about although it has been reported that
> 
> The government is reported to be considering hiking up IVA (VAT) on tolls, cinemas, and football.
> and
> ...



The gas available in Portugal is bottled gas and is natural gas in bottles.

But if you want to be exact it should be cylindered gas in cylinders.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No natural gas is available piped, very limited but it is there.
I was more interested in where your friend had got the information he sent you, as I said I've not come across any mention of these increases or them taking effect this Saturday.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

this dont sound good to me


----------



## Itoldacooljoke (Sep 27, 2011)

Being Portuguese, I can verify the information of the initial post. It's a consequence of the economical crises we are living.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

What date it is going to rise? Is it announced yet?
Im going to Portugal end of October so hope it don’t rise before that


----------



## The Patriot (Oct 3, 2011)

*Self sufficiency is the answer*



siobhanwf said:


> I have just received an email from a friend who watches all things financial here in Portugal.
> 
> With his permission I am passing the info on:
> 
> ...



Make your own wine, grow your own tobbaco and food, drink water from puddles, eat lots of beans, that will give you lots of free gas that the government wont be able to tax


----------

